# Examples of a very good lower third



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

Can someone post examples of a very good lower third.
I am quite new to this forum, but immediately, i can tell it is MUCH better than lookism.net. People are more chill and there are fewer stupid pictures around, and the advice is good.


----------



## TakaRyo (Jun 2, 2019)

I think I have the worst lower third here


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> I think I have the worst lower third here


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 61657


you must be really active on this site, since you only joined 1 a few weeks ago.
But we both know you could spend that time doing better things


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> But we both know you could spend that time doing better things


I have nothing better to do


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 61657


I feel like i have been mewing since i was a kid, because even at a high body fat, i have pronounced cheekbones and if i move the fat off my face, my jaw is really sharp and straight.
How much do you think a guy's face will change from ages 16-18 and 18-21? Because i have been seeing big changes in my face, if it helps, i think i am a late bloomer, i grew over an inch this year, and i am 17 in a few months


SikKunt said:


> I have nothing better to do


wdym? do you go to school? if you want i can PM you, and guide you to the way of developing yourself, basically, you should learn to how become charismatic. There are some good books, such as "how to win friends and influence people".


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> I feel like i have been mewing since i was a kid, because even at a high body fat, i have pronounced cheekbones and if i move the fat off my face, my jaw is really sharp and straight.


I don't know if mewing truly has an impact on cheekbones and jaw, I don't recall mouth-breathing nor not having my tongue on the top of my roof and I still have horrible cheekbones and jaw.


Chadelite said:


> How much do you think a guy's face will change from ages 16-18 and 18-21?


I don't know, I'm 16 currently so I'm hoping I'll change drastically because if not I'm fucked.


----------



## hebbewem (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

hebbewem said:


> View attachment 61660


That is a pretty damn good jaw and chi, for a guy.. But enough with the snapchat filter


----------



## androidcel (Jun 2, 2019)

miro has ideal lower third


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> miro has ideal lower third


You mean mido?


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

@SikKunt and @androidcel who is miro/mido?


----------



## androidcel (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> @SikKunt and @androidcel who is miro/mido?


Miro is miroslav cech and mido is @mido the slayer


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> miroslav cec





androidcel said:


> Miro is miroslav cech and mido is @mido the slayer


Ok, i know that miroslave check is a model, (the one in your profile i think), that mido guy must a legend in this community
Have you got any pics of @mido the slayer?
Guys, how do i PM people? i am new to this site.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Ok, i know that miroslave check is a model, (the one in your profile i think), that mido guy must a legend in this community
> Have you got any pics of @mido the slayer?
> Guys, how do i PM people? i am new to this site.


Go on their profile and click "start conversation"


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Ok, i know that miroslave check is a model, (the one in your profile i think), that mido guy must a legend in this community
> Have you got any pics of @mido the slayer?
> Guys, how do i PM people? i am new to this site.


he's memeing about mido. miroslav cech is one of best looking guys on planet though


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's memeing about mido. miroslav cech is one of best looking guys on planet though


I think there are a lot more better looking models than miroslav. What do you rate him in terms of PSL and IRL?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> I think there are a lot more better looking models tan miroslav. What do you rate him in terms of PSL and IRL?


i dont care to rate, i dont like ratings. he's one of the best looking dudes there is for sure.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i dont care to rate, i dont like ratings. he's one of the best looking dudes there is for sure.


ok


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 2, 2019)

Matt bomers lower third is ideal


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 2, 2019)

@Arceus300


----------



## Mew92 (Jun 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Can someone post examples of a very good lower third.
> I am quite new to this forum, but immediately, i can tell it is MUCH better than lookism.net. People are more chill and there are fewer stupid pictures around, and the advice is good.


lower third God


----------



## HorseFace (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Lux (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## ibetucnt (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Kill_Jew (Jun 5, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> View attachment 62639


Meeks? as usual, btfo's every male model.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 5, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> Meeks? as usual, btfo's every male model.


That's not Meeks


----------



## AmorFatis (Jun 6, 2019)

Michael fassbender
Henry Cavill


----------

